# Emergency - Need immediate help



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

We have an emergency folks in Kentucky and we need immediate (within 1 or 2 days) transport help. 


http://www.mapquest.com/maps/map.adp?city=...on&state=KY

This is a 3 year old Maltese who lives with an older couple (70s or 80s I think Mary said) in Marion and they have been without power and will be that way for a while. FEMA has gone into the town and installed a couple of electrical generators at key facilities that most people are staying at. However, this couple with the Maltese are not allowed there because of the dog and they refuse to leave it as the dog will freeze on its own. They are now hunkered down in one room with some sort of heater. The man has an appointment at a VA hospital Friday (?) I believe. Under the circumstances, they realize they can not keep the dog and want to get it turned into rescue. Thus Mary needs immediate transport help to get this dog from Marion to the Chicago area. If you can get the dog out of Marion in any other direction, we will try to work with that too.

Please contact Mary Palmer directly at [email protected] or call her at 262-633-9371 if you can help.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Feb 4 2009, 08:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=719583


> We have an emergency folks in Kentucky and we need immediate (within 1 or 2 days) transport help.
> 
> 
> http://www.mapquest.com/maps/map.adp?city=...on&state=KY
> ...



I live an hour from Marian. In fact, I believe my boss is heading up that way in the morning and will be coming back in the evening tomorrow. I would be will to keep the dog temporarily until things are straightened out there, if this couple would like to have their baby back. I'll call Mary. (Geez! I've been looking forward and wishing an opportunity to help would come up close enough that I could help.) It is horrible up there. Just simply awful!


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

What a sad situation! I hope someone is able to help. Bless them for not leaving that baby behind and contacting a rescue.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Wonder if it's too late to call Mary? It's almost 9 pm central time. Isn't she on eastern time? almost 10 ET?


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Angel's Mom @ Feb 4 2009, 09:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=719599


> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Feb 4 2009, 08:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=719583





> We have an emergency folks in Kentucky and we need immediate (within 1 or 2 days) transport help.
> 
> 
> http://www.mapquest.com/maps/map.adp?city=...on&state=KY
> ...



I live an hour from Marian. In fact, I believe my boss is heading up that way in the morning and will be coming back in the evening tomorrow. I would be will to keep the dog temporarily until things are straightened out there, if this couple would like to have their baby back. I'll call Mary. (Geez! I've been looking forward and wishing an opportunity to help would come up close enough that I could help.) It is horrible up there. Just simply awful!
[/B][/QUOTE]


Definately, contact Mary Palmer. She's up. :thumbsup: I would give her a call.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I called, but got a recording telling me to try calling back. I'll do that.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (Angel's Mom @ Feb 4 2009, 07:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=719599


> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Feb 4 2009, 08:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=719583





> We have an emergency folks in Kentucky and we need immediate (within 1 or 2 days) transport help.
> 
> 
> http://www.mapquest.com/maps/map.adp?city=...on&state=KY
> ...



I live an hour from Marian. In fact, I believe my boss is heading up that way in the morning and will be coming back in the evening tomorrow. I would be will to keep the dog temporarily until things are straightened out there, if this couple would like to have their baby back. I'll call Mary. (Geez! I've been looking forward and wishing an opportunity to help would come up close enough that I could help.) It is horrible up there. Just simply awful!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Lynn,

Could you possibly contact the boss ASAP (tonight) and find out if they are willing to help. Mary was trying to get it moved north toward her, but you have another solution which just may work, at least for the short term. I have the impression that because of their age and health, they had decided that they needed to do a turn in to rescue... but even if you could keep the little one until additional transport could be arranged, that would be great. Once you are able to confirm this is doable, please call Mary.

Lynn.... have I ever told you how much I love you??? Thanks!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

I just got off the phone with her Lynn. She will be up another hour or so and is waiting to hear from you. (I multi-task) :biggrin:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Just read this on the NMR group and was going to cross post myself. Thanks Steve! :Flowers 2:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Ok...I just map quested from Northern Indiana. It's about a 7 1/2 hour drive. I'm off on Sunday and Monday. I could drive half way and meet somewhere if anyone is willing. I'll have a full car, Zoe, Jett and the temporary foster. Sheesh. Might as well jump in with both feet. LOL


----------



## 5maltsmom (Aug 12, 2007)

If it doesn't work out for Lynn, let me know and I could help out. It would be a drive for me, but that isn't a problem as long as I don't have to go through St. Louis :shocked: . I would also be able to keep him until the couple gets their electricity back on and/or out of the hospital if they want him back. If not, I can still keep him temporarily until other arrangements can be made or meet someone wherever.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

My understanding is that due to failing health they were already in the process of surrendering to NMR when the weather hit. But bless their hearts they will not leave this precious one because she will freeze. The shelter (for humans) won't let them come if they bring her with them. So they are living in one room right now with gas heaters. Not a good situation for them considering their age and health.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I've talked to Mary. I've got to go and take Angel's carrier to my boss tonight. She is going to Marion in the morning and will make arrangements to pick up this baby. I'm going to get to keep her until the 15th when someone else will be transporting her to Chicago. I'm so excited to finally get to help! I really am.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

That's a very sad situation. I was going to talk to dh & see if we could offer assistance, but I see Lynne is taking care of the situation. :aktion033: Hope you guys get it worked out. They must love their baby very much to refuse to leave without him/her.I can certainly sympathize with that,I wouldn't leave without mine either.I'll check back later to see if there is anything I can do to help.


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

:aktion033: For you Lynn! You're a hero!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (Nissa Fiona @ Feb 4 2009, 08:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=719646


> :aktion033: For you Lynn! You're a hero![/B]


 :chili: :chili: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## tigerpawswhit (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm just now seeing this post. So sad!!! Lynne, If I were already in Hopkinsville I would be more than willing to take her in. I hope she finds a new home soon! Keep us updated on this situation and how she does while she's staying with you.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh Lynne,
I have goose bumps. You're the best!
xoxoxoxo


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Thank you Lynn for helping out with this sad situation. We all love you for doing this.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

I can probably help getting her to Chicago. I could drive a few hours to meet whoever in say Indiana and bring her to Chicago. Let me know if you need me!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Angel's Mom @ Feb 4 2009, 10:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=719635


> I've talked to Mary. I've got to go and take Angel's carrier to my boss tonight. She is going to Marion in the morning and will make arrangements to pick up this baby. I'm going to get to keep her until the 15th when someone else will be transporting her to Chicago. I'm so excited to finally get to help! I really am.[/B]



Holy Cow!!! I'm just now seeing this update!! :chili: :chili: 

This is flippin' awesome for all involved. Wow, bless your heart, Lynne. I love ya, girlfriend. :smootch: 

My thoughts, and prayers, are with the elderly couple.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

You people - Lynne, Steve and all the rest of you - are just so amazing - I am speechless with admiration for all of you!!! This little angel is
going to find a great home - I just know it! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

We have many angels in our midst tonight. :innocent: :innocent: :innocent:


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE (Angel's Mom @ Feb 4 2009, 08:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=719599


> I live an hour from Marian. In fact, I believe my boss is heading up that way in the morning and will be coming back in the evening tomorrow. I would be will to keep the dog temporarily until things are straightened out there, if this couple would like to have their baby back. I'll call Mary. (Geez! I've been looking forward and wishing an opportunity to help would come up close enough that I could help.) It is horrible up there. Just simply awful![/B]


QUOTE



> Bless them for not leaving that baby behind and contacting a rescue.[/B]


QUOTE


> Bless their hearts they will not leave this precious one because she will freeze.[/B]


QUOTE (Angel's Mom @ Feb 4 2009, 09:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=719635


> I've talked to Mary. I've got to go and take Angel's carrier to my boss tonight. She is going to Marion in the morning and will make arrangements to pick up this baby. I'm going to get to keep her until the 15th when someone else will be transporting her to Chicago. I'm so excited to finally get to help! I really am.[/B]


There are so many things to be grateful for in this unfortunate circumstance.
Thank you Steve for posting this request.
A HUGE prayer needs to be said for this couple who had to make this heartbreaking deicision, and for following through with it at all cost.
Bless you Lynne, for pitching in and for making the effort to get a carrier to your boss last night.
Bless you, too, for asking your boss to become involved, and kudos to her for agreeing to it.
I'm delighted that you are stepping through the door into the world of fostering; welcome!


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Lynn that was too sweet of you. Thank goodness that someone was able to help that couple out. Are they going to get her back after everything gets worked out with the heat and elect?


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh how very sad for the elderly couple to have to part with their precious friend, but how brave they are to stay with her so she won't freeze in their horrible predicament, bless their hearts :grouphug: 
Bless you too Lynne, you are an angel :grouphug: 
I pray that this little girl finds a good forever home really quickly so she can be settled and well cared for, it's going to be a huge change in her sweet little life, but I can understand how her owners feel, they are thinking of her more than themselves :grouphug: 
:SM Rocks!:


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

This news is fantastic! I am so glad you can help Lynn. I am sad for the couple though, they are going to miss that girl.
Robin


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

That is wonderful news. I thought the government passed a law stating that in case of an emergency people would be allowed to bring their pets with them.


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

Lynn you are an angel, thank you for helping the couple and their maltese.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

QUOTE (Deborah @ Feb 5 2009, 10:35 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=719890


> That is wonderful news. I thought the government passed a law stating that in case of an emergency people would be allowed to bring their pets with them.[/B]



I thought I heard that too. Maybe it only applies to certain emergencies?


----------



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

QUOTE (Deborah @ Feb 5 2009, 11:35 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=719890


> That is wonderful news. I thought the government passed a law stating that in case of an emergency people would be allowed to bring their pets with them.[/B]


I'm so glad someone else stated this!!! I thought there was laws changed after Katrina to help pet owners during a natural disaster. This is so wonderful that Lynn is able to help this little sweetie. If anyone knows where this law is, if it is as some of us remember, perhaps in honor of this little sweetie and its loving parents we can educate more people of their rights as a pet owner.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (GreenFuzzer @ Feb 5 2009, 04:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=720018


> QUOTE (Deborah @ Feb 5 2009, 11:35 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=719890





> That is wonderful news. I thought the government passed a law stating that in case of an emergency people would be allowed to bring their pets with them.[/B]


I'm so glad someone else stated this!!! I thought there was laws changed after Katrina to help pet owners during a natural disaster. This is so wonderful that Lynn is able to help this little sweetie. If anyone knows where this law is, if it is as some of us remember, perhaps in honor of this little sweetie and its loving parents we can educate more people of their rights as a pet owner.
[/B][/QUOTE]


http://www.disasternews.net/news/article.php?articleid=3229


----------



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

Thank you Deb!!!! You are such a sweetie. I can't do searches to save the largest part of me.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Lynn,

Just wondering if you had an update on this?


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Steve, this baby deserved a whole new thread. Diamond

Everything is going well. She's a little skittish with all my other dogs, but they are working through things.


----------



## 5maltsmom (Aug 12, 2007)

I talked to my son last night who is down in north east Arkansas working with an electric company to get the power back up. He said they've pretty much just had to start over from scratch since so many poles were down, so it makes me wonder how many other people might be in this same position with their pets. I know a lot of people think their pets are fine outside or in the cold, but I know malts can't handle it. My son said it has been pretty cold down there also. Hopefully it will warm up today.


----------

